# all u pennsylvanians!



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

Horse world expo. At the farm show complex in Harrisburg. Feb. 24-27. I have never gone but I think I will this year. Has anyone gone before?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes , yes and yes!
I have gone every year for the past 5 years!
I just got the schedule in the mail today and cant wait to go over it and mark all the demos that I want to see.
I def. want to see Jane Savoie, Lynn Palm & Dr. Dan Moore this year


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep, we've been the last 3 years. Its well worth going to. They have TONS of vendors there selling tack and other horsey things too. And you should definately should stay for Theatre Equus, Tommy turvey is great every year.


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

I just told hubby about it and he offered to go with! Probably to limit my spending though.lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

dizzynurse said:


> I just told hubby about it and he offered to go with! Probably to limit my spending though.lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know what you mean , my hubby loves horsey shopping with me:lol:
He just shakes his head and says "you're crazy" 
The vendors and shopping are a def. plus of the expo.

I have seen Theatre Equus a few times and really liked it, Tommy Turvey puts on some great trick riding with his horses. 

Which day are you going to go? We will be there Sat. feb 26


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

I also want to go sat. but I wonder if thursday might be slower.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll be going this year! Probably head out on Saturday. My trainer will be there too, stop by and see her at the Ride Right booth!! She'll put you on the balance board and make your abs hurt for days...


----------



## rschenkel (Feb 21, 2010)

I went last year and will probaly go again this year. What I found was that there wasn't any good deals on tack like I thought there would be. You do have to see the show at the end. Did anyone see Tommy Turvey at the equifest in cally his horse jumped into the band area they just wern't listening to him at all. I loved him in harrisburg and if I go will definetly go to his show.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Zimpatico said:


> I'll be going this year! Probably head out on Saturday. My trainer will be there too, stop by and see her at the Ride Right booth!! She'll put you on the balance board and make your abs hurt for days...


 
I will keep that in mind
She will have to tell me all the things that are wrong with my body and how I ride:? I have a feeling I may be there awhile

but then...I will know how to fix it so it wont be all bad


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Ohhhhh, she'll probably want to come to your barn and do a three day clinic! Ha ha!!! This is what I live with...


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm hoping to go! i was planning on going saturday, then i got an invite to my friend's sons birthday party, which i had already promised to go to(she origionally said the party would be on the 12th or 19th) So now i'm thinking maybe sunday since i work thursday and friday, a few of the girls from the barn next door are going, and said i could drive down with them(it's only 2 hours from me, but i tend to get lost) So now i have to find out when they are going and hope it's not saturday!


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

So will I be the only one there looking at people thinking....do I talk to them online??? Hmmm. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I wish I could go all 4 days but Sat is the only day I will be able to go, I have to be back for a Sunday basketball game that my daughter is attending at the college or I would try to convince hubby that we need to go sunday too ..lol


----------

